# Old grease disposal



## bjepple (Oct 23, 2004)

I was cleaning out an old shed for someone and came across three 55 gallon drums. Two of them are about a third full and one is almost completely full of grease. I have found no labels or any markings to tell what this stuff is. It had been there a long time. There is some liquid pooled on top of the grease (I would assume water from condensation). I was told it was probably left from the current owners father, and the current owner is probably in her late 60s.

My question is, what do I do with this stuff? Is it of any value? Can someone who uses bulk grease pull the bad off the top and use it? Can I find anyone to sell it to, someone to take it for free, or am I going to have to pay to have it recycled? I don't use enough myself to mess with grease in bulk. The tubes are way too easy for me.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Well....................you could always hold a greased pig catching contest or stage some women's grease wrestling.   :lmao: :lmao: About the only grease that I am aware of that could come in a barrel is something like 00 Marfax which is used in gearboxes of tillers and similar equipment. You might ask around with some of the local farmer if any and see if they might want it. Otherwise you might call your state or local environmental agency and ask if there are any collection points for waste petroleum products. In my area there are recylce sights located throughout the county where you can dump waste oil as well as trash, glass, paper, cans, etc.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Contact an oiler in your area(S Indiana) who services road construction equipment!! He will not only take it off your hands he will give you a buck or two for the privilege!!

Only JD & Kubota purists think we need special exotic Grease to lube 5" sleeved bearings in low rpm idler wheels!!


----------



## bjepple (Oct 23, 2004)

Just thought I would let you guys know I got a hold of my buddy in excavation and he is supposed to take that grease off my hands. They didn't even ask what kind of condition it was in. He has a flatbed with a liftgate so he gets to come and retrieve it himself.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Now that's a good deal....you get rid of the drum and he get's to keep his equipment lubed...everybody's happy


----------

